# Feral stalker cat



## mrweirdbeard (Nov 16, 2015)

At my apartment complex there are several feral cats.There is one that follows me around while I walk my dog. It appears as if the cat has "adopted us". The first problem is my understanding is you're not supposed to keep feral cats as pets.Second problem is when I signed my lease it stipulated I can't get any more pets.If I take the cat in, technically I'm in violation of my lease. Also I'm allergic to cats though 1 cat isn't that bad. What should I do?


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

Most feral cats are not adoptable without a lot of work, and it sounds like you might not be the right person for that at this point in your life. However, unusual behavior for a feral might indicate a chance the cat is not a feral. 3 years ago I was able to get a presumed feral to eat from my hand the first day we tried. On adopting her, we learned she was a 3 year old neutered female, and concluded she was very likely a stray, not a feral (no catch and release programs around here I'm aware of). 

And of course, not everyone puts a collar on their cat. The girl we rescued removes collars, and we just dont bother with it. We arent the only ones around here. There are several seemingly healthy and well nourished cats without collars that roam around. Other times, there is someone that feeds outdoor cats, and their efforts may have already made the feral cat somewhat trusting. 

You should approach the presumed feral slowly with food. See how close you can get. Toss food in between if the cat wont come all the way. If your able to get the cat close, and especially if it will eat from your hand, then stray or indoor/outdoor house cat is more likely. 

Bottom line: if its appears to be well nourished and approaches relatively easily, I'd leave it alone -- it likely has a home. If it appears under nourished but approaches relatively easily, you could consider adopting. If it remains very wary, then consider if you are really the right person for this sort of project at this point in your life.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This cat is not exhibiting feral behavior. But a dumped cats behavior. Sounds like he is looking for a person to love. 

True ferals will run from you and not come near you. They are truly unsocialized.

Probably half the cats we TNR are abandoned cats that once had homes and dont have the skills to survive outside. We take them and vet them and foster them in our homes till we can get them adopted out into indoor only homes.

Do you have a friend who might be willing to take this cat? I would feed this cat every day and possibly provide him shelter till you could find him a home? Sound like this kitty is dog friendly too, which is a plus!!!


----------



## mrweirdbeard (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeah I kinda assumed it's feral since there are a lot of feral cats where I live. Also it looks like one of it's ears is clipped, which to my understanding, is a sign it was spayed or neutered.There are people who leave food out for the cats, though they're not supposed to, also I think there's a shelter in the woods near where they leave food out. He or she has gotten pretty close to me, mainly it will go up and rub against my dog. Unfortunately I don't know anyone who is looking for a cat.


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

That definitely isnt a feral cat, lol. Dog rubbing!

Thats a house cat, current or former. 

Does the cat appear well fed and healthy? If yes, leave it be.


----------



## mrweirdbeard (Nov 16, 2015)

It seems to be. Trust me I do leave it alone, it's the one that follows us around lol.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

There's a huge difference between a feral and a stray cat. Ferals, like others have mentioned, are unsocialized and have generally lived in the wild their entire lives. A stray was once someone's pet that was either dumped, got lost, whatever reason it lost it's home and has been fending for itself. Strays will come up to people, are friendly, and generally crave human interaction since they're used to it from previously being a pet.

Strays may also have tipped ears. TNR isn't specifically for ferals, if a friendly stray is living somewhere that a resident/rescue/shelter TNR's, that cat will also be trapped, neutered and released with an ear tip. 

Strays are the saddest cases for sure because they desperately want a home. I can't believe that kitty even came up and rubbed against your dog... that sounds like a pretty awesome cat!  If you aren't looking for a cat, you could try reaching out to rescues, no-kill shelters, and possibly even post around yourself. A cat that is friendly AND likes dogs would be a good fit for many families.


----------



## mrweirdbeard (Nov 16, 2015)

I was thinking of talking to a local rescue I volunteer at. Only thing is I don't know where it would stay in the mean time, since like I said before I'm not supposed to have any other pets besides my dog.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh sounds like a stray. If he looks well fed that could be a recent lost cat or dump or possibly a well loved roamer.. If so he could well be in trouble as unless you are feeding he may struggle to look after himself. Cats lose the ability to fend for themselves. I would suggest if you can, catch him and get him to a vet to check for a chip. Then that could rule out 2 things of lost or owned and roaming. If no chip then you could contact the rescues. He sounds like he wants/ needs a home.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

mrweirdbeard said:


> I was thinking of talking to a local rescue I volunteer at. Only thing is I don't know where it would stay in the mean time, since like I said before I'm not supposed to have any other pets besides my dog.


That is a great idea. It sounds like a TNR group must be working with the cats in your area since you've seen a tipped ear. (Tipped ears mean the cat has been spayed or neutered and vaccinated. For those who are unfamiliar with this practise)Is there anyway you could find out what group is working with these cats. 

The TNR group could help you trap the cat and get it to a vet, most like with a discount too! At the very least you should make sure it is s/n and check for a chip. If releasing it back out continue to feed it. It can not survive on dumpsters or occasional mouse alone. Its a hard life for abandoned and feral cats out there. 

Im so glad this cat came on your radar. You are it angel to help it. Bless you.


----------



## mrweirdbeard (Nov 16, 2015)

Mitts & Tess said:


> That is a great idea. It sounds like a TNR group must be working with the cats in your area since you've seen a tipped ear. (Tipped ears mean the cat has been spayed or neutered and vaccinated. For those who are unfamiliar with this practise)Is there anyway you could find out what group is working with these cats.


I don't know if it's a TNR group or a single individual.



> At the very least you should make sure it is s/n and check for a chip. If releasing it back out continue to feed it. It can not survive on dumpsters or occasional mouse alone. Its a hard life for abandoned and feral cats out there.


I can't take credit for feeding it, someone else feeds the cats almost daily.



> Im so glad this cat came on your radar. You are it angel to help it. Bless you.


Thanks.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

This does sound like a cat that craves affection and would do well in a home, just make sure that if someone else cares about the cat, they are involved in the process.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Is there any chance of attaching a message to a collar? You'd need to do both but it can pay dividends.


----------

